
Why P2P deserves another chance - pcr910303
https://pfrazee.hashbase.io/blog/why-p2p-deserves-another-chance
======
atrilumen
What I don't like about P2P is that it depends on peers being online at the
same time, and it exposes metadata to the whole network instead of only law
enforcement and sophisticated / well-funded attackers.

